# How much sleep without feeding is ok for 7-week old?



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all, this feels like a silly question, but here goes - my 7-week old DS has been giving us one good stretch of sleep each day, which has usually been around 5-6.5 hours at night. I've felt very happy about that. Then last night he went almost 7.5 hours without waking, and I decided to get him up to feed because my breasts were feeling full. That's the longest he ever slept without feeding. Is this ok for a baby his age?

Another related question about breastfeeding in this situation - when he first started sleeping for these long stretches, I would get up after he had been sleeping for 2.5-3 hours to pump. But I hated it - my sleep was so much better when I could get 5 or 6 straight hours, and I think that my getting out of bed disturbed DS's sleep. So I stopped the nighttime pumping. However, at 7 or 8 hours I am really reaching the limit of how long I can go without nursing or pumping. Any advice on what I should do? Thanks!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think that before four months old or so, six hours would be the longest I'd be comfortable going without a feed. One of mine was a really long sleeper-- DD1 slept six hour stretches starting from her second day after birth. So I know the dilemma well-- to wake, or not to wake. And everybody tells you don't wake a sleeping babe- but I worry about the milk supply, and I know that I personally am prone to clogged ducts, and I honestly would prefer to nurse at night, lying down, where I can sleep through the whole thing, than have to deal with crazy cluster feeding during the day.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Does he wake up fully to eat? Because the longest I'd let a baby go without eating would be directly related to how full my boobs are. So, if you can manage to get him to eat when they get full, without fully waking up, that's what I'd go for.

I wouldn't worry too much about him, though, as long as he's shown that if he's hungry he'll wake up and eat. I'd just count my blessings on that one!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

If he was eating well during the day and gaining weight well and having enough wet/dirty nappies then I'd just let him sleep! It probably won't continue for long. I find 4mo they tend to go backwards with sleep and start waking alot at night.

Enjoy it while you can is my advice!


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi - I have the same issue with my 7 week old! he has always slept one long stretch at night...its typically between 4 - 6 hours - he wakes up to feed - then goes right back down...which is also lovely - of course he does cluster- feed all day long - like every hour pretty much.
So far im certain it hasnt affected my milk supply at all - but of course, i wake up at night feeling engorged - i feel full until like noon every day - and by the time he winds down to sleep - about 8 or 9...i feel like i have no milk left for him. It all seems to be working out though, if you feel like that stretch of sleep could be compromising your supply - you have to wake him. But if not, enjoy that rest! I am!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

If there are no development or growth problems then I think you should be able to let him sleep and nurse when he is ready to without waking him. I remember when my dd first started sleeping for a long stretch of time I would wake up because I was very full of milk but my body adjusted pretty quickly.


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I think what I will do is let him sleep mostly, at least until 7 hours. That's the longest I think I can really go without getting engorged. But 7 hours is a really good stretch! In fact, he slept that long last night and woke about 5 minutes prior to my alarm. I just have to make sure that he feeds off both sides so that I don't leak too much.

For the record, he has been gaining really well at every ped appt, and he produces lots of wet diapers. So I think we are fine. But I have his 2 month well baby visit in about a week, so we will see if he is continuing to gain well!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, if he is gaining, let him sleep, bc odds are he won't continue STTN forever. Oh, just you wait until teething starts! haha

If you need to relieve fullness, keep a stack of cloth dipes by your bed and just hand express into them while the LO sleeps. That way you don't have to get up to pump.


----------

